

Scaling Wix to 60M Users – From Monolith to Microservices - movielala
http://stackshare.io/wix/scaling-wix-to-60m-users---from-monolith-to-microservices

======
buckbova
> When Wix started, we had a Flash-based product—both the Editor and the
> created sites were Flash applications—which turned into a second monolith
> (especially the Editor application).

These flash sites were ugly, even for the time. I'm amazed the company has
done so well.

In the beginning I'd expect it'd be easy to scale. User would create a flash
based site with the tool and server would host that file.

~~~
fapjacks
The company has done so well because they essentially hijack your content.
With their flash site shit, once your content was uploaded into their "site
creator" you cannot get it back under any circumstances. People gave Wix a try
and a year later, when they wanted to switch providers because Wix is so awful
and slow, they found that none of their content could be retrieved, and would
be deleted unless they paid for another year, and another, and so on.

------
philfrasty
Would be interesting to see how their German-speaking user-base compares to
the rest of the world. („Wix“ = to fap)

------
alfl23
Not sure this is really an engineering success to be shared. 400 people, of
which 350 are handling Spring configuration probably. Over bloated, massive
effort, with 0 innovation and 10 steps backwards, and still a very slow
product. Happy you are profitable, but tech talks should be left to people who
truly know what they were doing. Read Twitter's scalability story for
reference.

~~~
iyn
Sure, there are players that are way ahead of them, but for me the article was
interesting nonetheless, there is always something new to learn. For me, the
most interesting thing was a non-technical issue - how they organize people
into "companies" and "guilds". Not sure if this is the most efficient way, but
I think that this helps with "knowledge distributions" (not sure how to call
this) across the company - this way more people know what is going on in
different teams.

Re Twitter: I've found this article:
[http://highscalability.com/blog/2013/7/8/the-architecture-
tw...](http://highscalability.com/blog/2013/7/8/the-architecture-twitter-uses-
to-deal-with-150m-active-users.html) but this is from 2013, not sure if
there's something new.

------
krylon
This reminds of that passage in William Gibson's Mona Lisa Overdrive where
Mona meets this guy whose job is to check if company's name or brand or
product name or whatever isn't an insult in Japanese or something.

~~~
mhomde
Yes, if only Honda had done that with their Fitta model here in Sweden

------
sinzone
You should look into the open source Kong for managing your microservices
[http://getkong.org](http://getkong.org) \- Github repo
[https://github.com/mashape/kong](https://github.com/mashape/kong)

~~~
jessedhillon
Can you explain what Kong does and why you would use it? I'm having a tough
time finding anything of substance on the website which talks about why Kong
exists

~~~
anonfunction
Kong is meant to replace nginx or HAproxy but with additional functionality
added as plugins. For example you could proxy any APIs or microservices and
add authentication, rate-limiting and logging as plugins.

~~~
icebraining
Nginx can also be extended with modules and Lua scripts, which can add
authentication, rate-limiting and logging.

EDIT: It seems Kong doesn't really replace Nginx, it's actually a set of Lua
scripts _for_ Nginx.

~~~
anonfunction
Even though Kong uses Nginx under the hood as a user you interface with Kong
through the CLI or REST API and don't deal directly with Nginx or it's config
files. While Kong is a mix of Nginx + Lua + Cassandra it's meant to take the
place Nginx in your software stack.

------
simonebrunozzi
Apologies, they actually have also their own Data Centers, and what I wrote
earlier (below) is wrong.

Assuming that this is what they mean, "3 data centers + 2 clouds (Google,
AWS)" -> The "+" should be substituted with "across" -> 3 data centers across
2 clouds (Google, AWS)

------
zathros
Lots of dead comments here..

[http://i.imgur.com/3xomH6n.png](http://i.imgur.com/3xomH6n.png)

~~~
leesalminen
It's interesting that someone would remove that comment.

~~~
detaro
Since they were [dead] pretty immediately I'd guess something automatic hit
them.

That said, I think they overdramatise the issue. Yes, the naming is
unfortunate, but it's not that much of an issue.

~~~
pluma
The naming is unfortunate, period. I'd be surprised if any German business
uses them at all.

